# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đặc sản Đà Nẵng - Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo

## yeuhanoi

Có một món ăn ở thành phố Đà Nẵng mà khách từ Nam ra hay từ Bắc vào khi được mời ăn đều xuýt xoa khen ngon. Ngay cả những thực khách khó tính nhất cũng phải công nhận đây là một trong những món ăn ngon dù đó không phải là loại đặc sản nào mà chỉ là thịt heo, một thực phẩm bình thường vốn hay có mặt trong các bữa ăn hằng ngày của gia đình.

Đã có một thời, Đà Nẵng vốn nổi tiếng với món bánh tráng thịt heo luộc ở phường Khuê Trung, quận Cẩm Lệ. Nhưng để nâng món ăn này lên thành đẳng cấp với thương hiệu hẳn hoi phải kể đến quán thịt heo cuốn bánh tráng Trần. Tiếp khách từ phương xa đến, họp mặt bạn bè, gia đình cuối tuần, nhiều người Đà Nẵng đã chọn quán Trần. Dù thịt heo vốn là món ăn hằng ngày trong gia đình nhưng đến với quán Trần, thực khách vẫn tìm được phong vị riêng của món bánh tráng thịt heo luộc.

Nếu chỉ nghe lời nhận xét của các thực khách, khó có thể hình dung được món ngon của Đà Nẵng. Đĩa thịt heo của quán Trần khiến thực khách ngạc nhiên khi ai nhìn thấy những lát thịt giữa 2 đầu nạc là lớp mỡ trắng ngà. Nhưng khi nhìn đến đĩa rau thì người ăn mới thật sự muốn nếm ngay hương vị của món này. Đĩa rau chỉ một gam màu xanh lá nhưng có nhiều sắc độ khác nhau từ nhạt đến đậm như màu xanh ngọc của dưa leo, màu xanh tím của lá tía tô, màu xanh nõn của xà lách, màu xanh lục của nhiều loại rau thơm khác và điểm xuyết vào đó là những lát chuối chát trắng ngà.

Sau khi đã thưởng ngoạn no nê bằng mắt, thực khách lại cảm nhận được mùi thơm không thể lẫn vào đâu được của chén mắm nêm xứ Quảng. Mắm được pha chế với vị cay đặc biệt từ ớt, tỏi, cộng thêm vị chua chua ngọt ngọt của ít lát thơm (dứa) băm nhuyễn. Rồi lại thêm dĩa mì lá nóng hổi với những lá mì dẻo mà thực khách khó có thể bóc ra được nếu không biết cách đặt nhẹ chiếc bánh tráng vào lá mì. Tất cả đã sẵn sàng cho một bữa ăn ngon miệng. Nhưng nếu chỉ ngon thôi chưa đủ. Để tạo nét đặc trưng riêng của món bánh tráng thịt luộc, quán Trần luôn chú trọng đến khâu an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm.

Chỉ với món bánh tráng thịt heo luộc rất dân dã, đến nay quán Trần đã có hệ thống gồm 5 điểm quán trong thành phố. Với mỗi loại quán phục vụ cho từng loại đối tượng khách từ bình dân đến sang trọng, các quán của Trần đã tạo nên thương hiệu để món thịt heo luộc cuốn bánh tráng trở thành món ngon của Đà Nẵng khiến nhiều người, nhất là khách ở xa đến khi đã dùng rồi phải “nhớ mãi món ngon”



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## playboy

món này ăn ở quán Trần, Đà Nẵng ngon lắm này :X

----------


## iphone

ngon quá ngon quá đi mất thôi :X :X

----------


## vintour

Bạn có thể ghé Quán Hoàng Bèo, cở sở 2 tại 67 Nguyễn Tuân, Thanh Xuân , Hà Nội. Bạn cũng có thể đặt hàng qua số: 04 628 54233

----------


## vn-boom.com

Thịt luộc thái mỏng há  :Big Grin:  nghe có vẻ phải nhắm rượu rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlegirl

oa ngon quá!

----------


## Sunnyland

:Boff:  Bánh tráng thịt luộc chấm mắm thì số dzách nhưng ăn kèm bánh tráng miền trung mới ngon,bánh tráng trong hình mỏng manh quá lại nhỏ ăn ko đỡ thèm, làm biếng cuốn  :hehe:

----------


## hoainga

Mình biết 1 địa chỉ bánh tráng khá ngon tại 26 Hàng Tre nhé. Đây cũng là quán ăn quen thuộc của bạn bè mình mỗi dịp cuối tuần. Mọi người có thể tham khảo bài viết về quán đã được đăng trên nhiều báo:

*Tọa lạc tại số 26 Hàng Tre, Lẩu Ngon Ngon là một địa điểm ăn uống yêu thích của thực khách sành ăn Hà Thành. Quán nổi tiếng với các món về cua và ếch. Hè này, Ngon Ngon còn đem đến cho thực khách 1 món ăn thanh mát, đó chính là  Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo.*
Với kinh nghiệm hơn 8 năm trong nghề tại các nhà hàng lớn ở Hà Nội, đầu bếp của Lẩu Ngon Ngon đã chế biến món ăn với nhiều bí quyết và hương vị riêng, đem đến 1 cảm giác thanh nhẹ mà lại cực kỳ HẤP DẪN cho người ăn.
Thoạt nhìn món ăn này, bạn thấy nó khá đơn giản, chỉ cần: thịt ba chỉ, chân giò, tai lợn, ăn kèm: dứa, chuối, khế, ca rốt, dưa chuột, xà lách, rau sống các loại, bánh phở, bánh tráng, mắm nêm* nhưng theo đầu bếp tại Ngon Ngon: “Để đạt độ thơm ngon và kích thích được vị giác của thực khách thì phải cần đến 1 bàn thay chế biến cầu kỳ và kỹ lưỡng lắm đó”.
*
_
Rất hấp dẫn phải không nào !
_
_Sau đây là rất nhiều bật mí từ Đầu bếp trưởng của Quán dành cho những ai yêu thích và đã 1 lần thưởng thức tại Ngon Ngon:_
Đầu tiên đó là bí quyết chính tạo nên hương vị thơm ngon của món là đĩa thịt heo, *loại hai đầu da được chọn từ phần ngon nhất của con heo.
*
_
Ngon, giòn sần sật
_
 Cũng với món ăn này, rau là một thực phẩm không thể thiếu được. Rau ăn kèm không cầu kỳ, khó kiếm nhưng cái khó là chọn được* rau tươi và non* để khi ăn kèm với thịt heo vẫn giữ nguyên được hương vị. 



Ngoài ra, mắm nêm là thức chấm duy nhất của món bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo, nếu thay bằng thức chấm khác sẽ làm mất đi hương vị và nét đặc trưng của món ăn này.
Tay cầm chiếc bánh tráng, các đầu bếp nhẹ nhàng xếp gọn miếng thịt heo lên trên những loại rau được cuộn tròn với mong ước “*bất cứ ai dù chỉ một lần thôi cắn chiếc bánh Tráng tại Ngon Ngon sẽ nhớ mãi hương vị này: c*ái dai dai của bánh tráng lề, vị mềm mại của miếng mì ướt thêm chút ngọt sắc của thịt, vị tươi mát của rau, cay nồng của mắm nêm và cả sự tận tâm của người làm ra nó”.
Chỉ với *95 k*, bạn có thể thưởng thức món* bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo thơm ngon dành cho 02 người* tại Quán Ngon Ngon, giá quá hấp dẫn phải không nào?



Ngoài bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo, thực khách đến Ngon Ngon còn vô cùng thích thú với món bún bò huế - *được làm chính từ đầu bếp người Huế với giá 30k/ tô*. 




Với thực đơn nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn và sáng tạo, Ngon Ngon còn bày trí không gian quán rất ấn tượng và tinh tế đem đến một cảm giác *thoải mái,* phù hợp với tâm lí ưa thích sự giản dị của đại đa số người Việt. Đặc biệt là phong cách phục vụ* chuyên nghiệp, tận tình, thân thiện* của đội ngũ nhân viên, Ngon Ngon đã chinh phục được cả những thực khách khó tính nhất.
*Nhà hàng Lẩu Ngon Ngon*
 Địa chỉ: *26 Hàng Tre*, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
 Điện thoại:* 0904735224 hoặc 0904228886*
 Giờ phục vụ: 11h00-15h00 & 17h30-23h00 hàng ngày

----------


## namnguyen

Đặc sản Đà Nẵng là đây...

----------


## quanghuy00

bánh tráng cuốn thịt luộc ở miền trung ngon nổi tiếng luôn, ngon hơn bánh tráng trảng bàn nhiều, đặt biệt là nước chấm rất tuyệt vời

----------


## hoaban

Thích món bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo, đơn giản mà lại ngon.

----------


## goldenphoenix

*Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo* chắc không còn xa lạ với mỗi gia đình ở Việt Nam, nhưng làm thế nào cho ngon thì còn tùy vào cách chọn nguyện liệu và cách thức pha chế nước chấm, hôm nay tourane xin hướng dẫn các bạn một cách làm bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo ngon.
*Nguyên liệu*

Thịt heo: muốn có thịt heo ngon thì nên chọn loại heo mọi, heo cỏ có trọng lượng khoảng 70kg, lấy 5kg thịt mông thì sẽ có khoảng 40% đạt tiêu chuẩn ngon để làm.Rau sống: tùy vào sở thích của mỗi gia đình mà chọn, nhưng nên có những loại như cải xanh, xà lách, dưa leo, húng, quế, tía tô, diếp cá, lá hành, rau thơm, chuối chát, rau muống chẻ...Mắm nêm: loại ngon hoặc mắm nêm nguyên con càng tốt.Bánh tráng để cuốn: có thể dùng bánh tráng khô kèm với mì lá, hoặc bánh tráng dày và dẻo nhúng nước.Chanh, tỏi, và ớt.
*Cách chế biến*

 Thịt heo: rửa sạch, đem luộc trong nước sôi với chút muối, bột ngọt. Khi luộc nhớ để lửa vừa phải để thịt chín từ từ, không nên chín quá nhanh, mà cũng không quá lâu. Thịt luộc ngon là thịt có phần da trong, và phần nạc hơi hồng, mềm và thơm.Thái thịt thành lát mỏng và độ dài tùy theo sở thích mỗi gia đình.Rau rửa sạch và nên xếp riêng từng loại rau để tiện cho mỗi người mỗi sở thích.Mắm nêm pha thêm với đường, ớt và tỏi băm nhuyễn, bột ngọt, chanh để tăng vị đậm đà. Nếu thấy quá mặn có thể pha thêm ít nước ấm.
*Trình bày và thưởng thức*

Sắp xếp bánh tráng và thịt heo ra đĩa.Mắm nên múc ra từng chén nhỏ cho mỗi người dùng.Bày thêm đĩa ớt, tỏi riêng để tăng độ thẩm mỹ, và tùy người thích ăn thêm để tăng vị đậm đà.Khi ăn với bánh tráng khô và mì lá thì đặt miếng bánh lên chồng mì và ép xuống, gỡ lên sẽ được là mì dính chung với bánh tráng, sau đó xếp rau và thịt heo lên cuốn lại. Chấm với mắm nêm ăn sẽ cảm thấy được vị ngon của mắm, sự mềm mại của lá mì, giòn giòn của rau sống và vị thơm, dẻo của da heo và ngọt ngọt của thịt heo.
*Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo* rất được ưa thích ở cả 3 miền, mỗi miền lại có cách pha chế nước chấm khác nhau, tuarane chúc các bạn làm được món ngon để thưởng thức cùng gia đình.

----------


## nhoc135

Ngon quá, nhìn mà thèm thế

----------


## dung89

Mình rất khoái món này, dễ ăn, không ngán

----------

